# Secret Santa Teasers 2011



## Jerry'sMom

Just thought we should start a thread of teasers for this year's Secret Santa
participants! LOL! 

http://www.4showers.com/Store/media/Black-WhitePolkaDotBalloons1.jpg


----------



## pigeonsheep

Jerry'sMom said:


> Just thought we should start a thread of teasers for this year's Secret Santa
> participants! LOL!
> 
> http://www.4showers.com/Store/media/Black-WhitePolkaDotBalloons1.jpg


lol hmmm!!! black and white balloons.... :coolwink:


----------



## elaina

minnie and tootsies secret buddies have something in common...
they are both Chihuahuas .. LOL . 

now, seriously.... we are waiting for the PM from Brandy. i keep checking.. cant wait to get it. i've already ordered some things though !!


----------



## pigeonsheep

dexter's ss is someone i know :albino:


----------



## Natti

Ive got a bag full of bits already, and I dont even know who the girls matched with yet!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmao~ wonder where apple robot is with ur matches hehe :albino: im online shoppin


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> lmao~ wonder where apple robot is with ur matches hehe :albino: im online shoppin


i know.... where is she :clock: lol.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

*Jingle Bell Rock!*


----------



## pigeonsheep

Jerry'sMom said:


>


lmaoooo!!


----------



## LittleHead

Well we haven't a PM yet either and I'm getting pretty impatient here!! What's the point of shopping if I don't even know the gender?? The chis may be sensitive so can't load up on treats. *sad face*


----------



## appleblossom

sorry guys..I jus got everyone paired up late last night. I have to work today so will be sending out pm's either tonight or first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Natti

LittleHead said:


> Well we haven't a PM yet either and I'm getting pretty impatient here!! What's the point of shopping if I don't even know the gender?? The chis may be sensitive so can't load up on treats. *sad face*


No but you can stock up on things like blankets, chihuahua-related things for the chi mums and dads, things like that!





appleblossom said:


> sorry guys..I jus got everyone paired up late last night. I have to work today so will be sending out pm's either tonight or first thing tomorrow.


Please dont appoligise - We all appriciate how much hard work goes into these exchanges


----------



## Jerry'sMom

appleblossom said:


> sorry guys..I jus got everyone paired up late last night.
> I have to work today so will be sending out pm's either tonight or first thing tomorrow.


that's great news! i think Chi Ppl Secret Santas are ready to get going


----------



## LittleHead

No problem Brandi! You already know how I get anyways with these things


----------



## Pookypeds

I can't wait either! Some things have already been bought for the chi moms. I'm not sure what I will handmake this year. Might be a combination of handmade and store bought. Going shopping tonight and tomorrow, so we'll see if I can find stuff!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Pookypeds said:


> I can't wait either! Some things have already been bought for the chi moms. I'm not sure what I will handmake this year. Might be a combination of handmade and store bought. Going shopping tonight and tomorrow, so we'll see if I can find stuff!



joann instore coupon keeps poppin up in email! lol and online free shipping. so curious wha ull be doin this year hehe


----------



## LostLakeLua

is making something to help keep her SS nice and cozy.. something she's never made before but is very excited to start working on it!!!!


----------



## EmberLuvu

OMG, the post on page one with the dancing santa and deer... is that really what brings chi's presents!? lol


----------



## Blondie87

Can't wait to see who we're paired up with!!


----------



## guccigrande

oooh! How exciting


----------



## pigeonsheep

excited! almost done shoppin for my ss :albino:

teaser # 1








teaser # 2









will be makin some homemade things soon, i hope i make it for the deadline as thanksgivin week is goin to be crazy busy for me hence why i went shoppin tonite...

when is the deadlin to send out things? LOL ^^


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> excited! almost done shoppin for my ss :albino:
> 
> teaser # 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teaser # 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be makin some homemade things soon, i hope i make it for the deadline as thanksgivin week is goin to be crazy busy for me hence why i went shoppin tonite...
> 
> when is the deadlin to send out things? LOL ^^


those are pretty fabrics!! i think Dexter must have a girl sb 
the deadline i think Brandy said for mailing out is Dec 9 to assure delivery by Christmas. i dont know how i'm going to make that deadline, we havent got our buddies yet and need to wait for things we are ordering...:reindeer::reindeer: but i'm sure our presents will get there before Christmas


----------



## pigeonsheep

hehe!  or a girly wearin male lol!  wow dec 9 is a bit tight, i think we shoulda had the buddies arranged last month lol! would've given more time to order things. i'll be orderin a couple things online as well, ill be puttin in extra for priority to make sure it comes on time


----------



## elaina

me too, i'll pay extra for shipping 'cause Minnie and Tootsies little buddies must get there presents before Christmas :santa::santa:


----------



## LittleHead

Elaine, which of your furkids did you enter?

edit: Didn't want to double post, but for those who will buy treats...Kristin makes some delicious treats! I order the Peanut Butter bones or the PB/Banana bones and they go crazy. I don't know if I can share the link here? rolleyes but just search for Precious Pet Pastries.


----------



## elaina

hi Crystal,
i entered both of my Chis , Minnie and Tootsie. i have Peyton on a yorkie board , she does the exchange there  
those treats sound yummy, i wish my girls could have them , but i'm a meanie and only let them have green beans for treats but they love green beans. is Britney still eating them?


----------



## pigeonsheep

elaina said:


> me too, i'll pay extra for shipping 'cause Minnie and Tootsies little buddies must get there presents before Christmas :santa::santa:


woohoo! 
i just cant wait to see if my ss likes their stuff. i think findin things for the chis ade easier than findin for the human lol :albino:


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> woohoo!
> i just cant wait to see if my ss likes their stuff. i think findin things for the chis ade easier than findin for the human lol :albino:


i think you have good taste... so, i'm sure Dexters ss's human will be happy with what you pick 

i just hope i can think of something good to send Minnie and Tootsies ss's humans LOL :idea1:


----------



## pigeonsheep

elaina said:


> i think you have good taste... so, i'm sure Dexters ss's human will be happy with what you pick
> 
> i just hope i can think of something good to send Minnie and Tootsies ss's humans LOL :idea1:


lol awww thankie! im sure u will find somethin great!  im gonna be searchin for somethin cute tomaro while bein out with my bf :daisy:


----------



## appleblossom

All secret santa matches have been sent...


----------



## Natti

Yay! Shopping time! Thank you


----------



## appleblossom

Natti said:


> Yay! Shopping time! Thank you


your welcome


----------



## appleblossom

I picked up a cute tote bag for my secet santa mommy last night. I have a new obsession with tote bags & purses I just cant get enough of them..


----------



## appleblossom

elaina said:


> i think you have good taste... so, i'm sure Dexters ss's human will be happy with what you pick
> 
> i just hope i can think of something good to send Minnie and Tootsies ss's humans LOL :idea1:


bet they would love this....its sooo cute I just love these 

CHIHUAHUA DOG UMBRELLA & TOTE SET YOU GET BOTH ITEMS! GREAT GIFT FOR DOG LOVERS | eBay


----------



## elaina

appleblossom said:


> bet they would love this....its sooo cute I just love these
> 
> CHIHUAHUA DOG UMBRELLA & TOTE SET YOU GET BOTH ITEMS! GREAT GIFT FOR DOG LOVERS | eBay


hehe, those are cute


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol i got that for a ss before  i know a site that has it for much cheaper. google abcdistributing


----------



## appleblossom

pigeonsheep said:


> lol i got that for a ss before  i know a site that has it for much cheaper. google abcdistributing


I think a few people have received them in past exchanges they are too cute.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

S. 
S. H. 
S. H. O. P. 
S. H. O. P. P. I-n-g!


----------



## LittleHead

Woo, my girls got their SS buddies! 
They are chis we've never had before, but we are familiar with the families they come from! :dance:


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> lol i got that for a ss before  i know a site that has it for much cheaper. google abcdistributing


that is a great price they have. but they only have the chi tote left, not the umbrella.  they have yorkie umbrellas. lol . its around 10 dollars cheaper with shipping for tote and umbrella


----------



## Jerry'sMom

sooooooo excited about some things I have found for Tabitha and Jerry's SS friends:thumbleft:


----------



## LittleHead

Help me, I'm on a shopping frenzy!! I'm going to need to get organized and make a list, but I'm pretty much done shopping for one chi; just need to get the mommy a couple of things, then I'll move onto the other chi and their mommy  :hippy2:


----------



## LittleHead

I have pulled off the nearly impossible...got our secret santas yesterday and already about 95% done buying. :dance:


----------



## elaina

i actually think i am about 80% done buying for Minnie and Tootsies SS !! now i just have to wait for everything to come in the mail... that might take some time. oh, and i have something else in mind i havent bought yet, its at the mall


----------



## LittleHead

same here Elaine!! There's a woman on eBay I always buy from and she is great about shipping quickly! With the Thanksgiving holiday, I am expecting, or at least hoping, to have everything by the end of next week


----------



## elaina

Wow, Crystal. that is really fast if you get it by the end of the week, especially with Thurs. being Thanksgiving. i'm just hoping to have everything here by the deadline day , Dec 9

lol, oops, i read your post wrong... the end of next week, that makes more sense


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol i dont think everyone ever makes the deadline o.o if were a little kate we wont be banished from the cp forum rite :albino:


----------



## pigeonsheep

late not kate....darn phone


----------



## appleblossom

Its ok if things dont get sent out by the 9th I set the deadline high since i usually have several people sending things that take awhile to arrive but this year almost everyone is in the same places (U.S., U.K. etc.) so shipping after the 9th will be ok as long as the stuff makes it by christmas it shouldnt be an issue. Just let me know when the stuff is mailed out.


----------



## pigeonsheep

will do!  yay


----------



## Sissy2010

How do we participate in secret santa?
Sissy and I would love to take part in Secret Santa


----------



## pigeonsheep

Sissy2010 said:


> How do we participate in secret santa?
> Sissy and I would love to take part in Secret Santa



hiya signups are closed for this year. u can do next year  u will however need 500 posts. also apple does other holiday exchanges as well so make sure to get 500 posts soon!


----------



## pigeonsheep

another teaser :dance:










spent a good amount of money at petmsart tonite for my ss and the rest for my other doggy giftee recepients :nshocked1:

ho ho ho howl! :santa:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

so far
2 clothes items
3 toys
1 blanket
1 festive thing
1 bling charm
waiting for online stuff to arrive
i cant show pics, cos my ss will know if its a girl or boy


----------



## pigeonsheep

wow amanda!  toys toys toys!

since im up imma have some fun

dear ss,
you are fab  i am finished shoppin. i knew exactly what to get u. hooray!.couple fun stuff, sumthin comfy,sumthin soft, sumthin funny, sumthin cute. for the human sumthin blingy, sumthin adorable, sumthin silly. i have officially spent the most on u thru all these exchanges. just have to make a handmade item then off the secret package goes thru the secret mail society. it will def. get to u before xmas *pats self on back* and now i can stop bein a worrywart thru this hectic workweek.


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> another teaser :dance:
> spent a good amount of money at petmsart tonite for my ss and the rest for my other doggy giftee recepients :nshocked1:
> 
> ho ho ho howl! :santa:


wow , those bags are really stuffed up !! the only thing i can recognize in that pic is 2 bottles of spring water  



pigeonsheep said:


> since im up imma have some fun
> 
> dear ss,
> you are fab  i am finished shoppin. i knew exactly what to get u. hooray!.couple fun stuff, sumthin comfy,sumthin soft, sumthin funny, sumthin cute. for the human sumthin blingy, sumthin adorable, sumthin silly. i have officially spent the most on u thru all these exchanges. just have to make a handmade item then off the secret package goes thru the secret mail society. it will def. get to u before xmas *pats self on back* and now i can stop bein a worrywart thru this hectic workweek.


i cant wait to see who the lucky SS is :albino: !!, i'm sure they are going to be very happy with thier presents 

and to our SS's : we are having alot of fun picking you out things!! we've kinda lost track of how much we been spending but i know it is Alot over the price category we are in... Thats ok cause its Christmas ( i think i'm done shopping for the chis , and part done shopping for the moms) :reindeer::reindeer:

hi, this is Minnie and Tootsie,
we just wanted to let you know that we made sure mom got you the kind of treats and toys you asked for on you wishlists. she got you some nice clothes too!! :dog::dog:


----------



## GypsyChi

*Secret santa !?*

i'm new , when was sign ups i would LOVE to do a secret santa!!!!:sad7:


----------



## pigeonsheep

hahaha i can send the poland spring water too lmao!  yay elaine i love when exchangiees follow lists dont u  i cant wait to see who u have too! hehe so true, christmas makes the heart grow bigger but the wallet get smaller haha! :lol:


----------



## LittleHead

dear schecwet schanta, 
i hab wanna sen you flys in yer box but my mom say to me "no!" so i gong to not sen you flys, i sen you toys. they so fun to pway with! 


lub,
baylee



*Baylee loves to catch and eat flys so she thought maybe her SS doggie might want some too, but I put my foot down


----------



## elaina

LittleHead said:


> dear schecwet schanta,
> i hab wanna sen you flys in yer box but my mom say to me "no!" so i gong to not sen you flys, i sen you toys. they so fun to pway with!
> 
> 
> lub,
> baylee
> 
> 
> 
> *Baylee loves to catch and eat flys so she thought maybe her SS doggie might want some too, but I put my foot down


that is so cute! lol. Minnie loves flys also, she doesnt eat them, just loves to catch them. lol.


----------



## LittleHead

:dance:


----------



## LostLakeLua

We are all done shopping (and handmaking hehe) for our Secret Buddy... all that's left is for OH to bring a box home from work so that we can actually ship it out haha. Not sure when to send it though... is everyone still thinking they'll be mailing things out later than the deadline? How about early?? I suppose I should at least wait until after Thanksgiving LOL.

Hint: I was very excited to have this specific doggy/person as my SS. (Lmao now you all can go try re-evaluating our e-friendship and see if you think it could be you. =D I know, I'm bad haha.)

Anyway here are my teasers of some of the things enclosed!!! Bwahaha, I used a bunch of filters to mess up the colors and whatnot so nobody can try seeing if the things are more boyish or girly. ^_^ =P


----------



## pigeonsheep

KittynKahlua said:


> We are all done shopping (and handmaking hehe) for our Secret Buddy... all that's left is for OH to bring a box home from work so that we can actually ship it out haha. Not sure when to send it though... is everyone still thinking they'll be mailing things out later than the deadline? How about early?? I suppose I should at least wait until after Thanksgiving LOL.
> 
> Hint: I was very excited to have this specific doggy/person as my SS. (Lmao now you all can go try re-evaluating our e-friendship and see if you think it could be you. =D I know, I'm bad haha.)
> 
> Anyway here are my teasers of some of the things enclosed!!! Bwahaha, I used a bunch of filters to mess up the colors and whatnot so nobody can try seeing if the things are more boyish or girly. ^_^ =P


lmaoooo~well i know its not dexter ^^ hmmm mailin it out....not yet. im waitin for my ink for my printer to come thru the mail....oh no that was another teaser ^__^;; nice touch on the filters! i see a blanket :daisy:


----------



## Natti

Maisie and Pippi are sulking - I went on a mega shop today and bought so many bits its unbelieveable for their SS's! Thats along with the bits we've ordered online and the stuff we already had to go... 

I'll be sending mine out as soon as everything is here and packed up to go. Got some custom bits for our SSs too


----------



## pigeonsheep

Natti said:


> Maisie and Pippi are sulking - I went on a mega shop today and bought so many bits its unbelieveable for their SS's! Thats along with the bits we've ordered online and the stuff we already had to go...
> 
> I'll be sending mine out as soon as everything is here and packed up to go. Got some custom bits for our SSs too



awwww natti u shouldve gotten somethin for them as well! i got dex hos fav duck tenders while i was out shoppin for all the chis hehe


----------



## Natti

pigeonsheep said:


> awwww natti u shouldve gotten somethin for them as well! i got dex hos fav duck tenders while i was out shoppin for all the chis hehe


I did get them something too - They just wanted everything LOL!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh ok! woopsie tyypo i meant his lol! mmm whatd u get them!


----------



## Natti

They got some choc drops and dehydrated chicken strips - Both of the girls favorite!


----------



## pigeonsheep

ohhhh dex used to like those choco drops but he loves dehydrated stuff hehe


----------



## elaina

GypsyChi said:


> i'm new , when was sign ups i would LOVE to do a secret santa!!!!:sad7:


hi, i dont know if you got an answer yet... the secret santa for this year is already closed. but there are other Gift Exchanges, possibly for Valentines, Easter or Spring. you have to have at least 500 posts, so you can join in one in the future


----------



## elaina

Wow, one of my orders came today , that was fast !! There are things in it for both Minnie and Tootsies SS's to wear and they are Red i think they'll look nice on both of the chi's :santa::santa:

i am aiming for sending there boxes out right on the deadline day ( Dec 9 ) and that way they will get it way before Christmas. it just depends on when i recieve the rest of the items thru the mail. i'm waiting for around 4 more packages


----------



## Natti

No pictures at the moment - will post teaser pics once all the bits are here and ready to go....

Our SS's have -
Something soft
Something hard
Something customised
Something warm
Something pretty
Something fun
Something tasty
Something christmas-y

...and quite a bit more!


----------



## Blondie87

I feel so behind, I haven't shopped yet! I am going on Friday.


----------



## mooberry

I am SUPER SUPER excited to get my SS Bijoux is very happy to. We are ordering our stuff tn and will be wrapping each gift separately  Just have to wait for it to arrive then ship 'er out...

But I gotta say for the human part..... I know EXACTLY what to get you and you will LOVE LOVE LOVE it.....I hope we are so excited to send this out <3


----------



## LostLakeLua

I would like to apologize to my SS because we did not have any of that air bubble stuff to pad/package things so I had to use foam packing peanuts. Rest assured they are only on the TOP and the very bottom of the box.. so if you receive a package that has peanuts, open it at the top and if you throw out all the peanuts on the top you won't have to worry about those little foam pieces sticking to anything inside LOL. It's just sitting there.. WAITING... begging to be sent... O_O It's gonna be hard to wait much longer LOL.


----------



## pigeonsheep

KittynKahlua said:


> I would like to apologize to my SS because we did not have any of that air bubble stuff to pad/package things so I had to use foam packing peanuts. Rest assured they are only on the TOP and the very bottom of the box.. so if you receive a package that has peanuts, open it at the top and if you throw out all the peanuts on the top you won't have to worry about those little foam pieces sticking to anything inside LOL. It's just sitting there.. WAITING... begging to be sent... O_O It's gonna be hard to wait much longer LOL.


bahahaha those foam peanuts are so weird. i bought somethin from ebay once and i have a boxful of those green ones now sumwhere in the house LOL :blob:


----------



## Blondie87

I went shopping today!!  

Izzie and Bella were being nosy of course. I got the pic right after Bella left and Izzie was about to leave.









We are gonna do some more shopping tomorrow, then I gotta make the custom/homemade items, then we are done!


----------



## elaina




----------



## mooberry

^ these pics with the face my fav update so far super cute


----------



## mooberry

KittynKahlua said:


> I would like to apologize to my SS because we did not have any of that air bubble stuff to pad/package things so I had to use foam packing peanuts. Rest assured they are only on the TOP and the very bottom of the box.. so if you receive a package that has peanuts, open it at the top and if you throw out all the peanuts on the top you won't have to worry about those little foam pieces sticking to anything inside LOL. It's just sitting there.. WAITING... begging to be sent... O_O It's gonna be hard to wait much longer LOL.


I do believe that the packing peanuts could be the favourite part for some chi's lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmao elaine!!!!! is that a gingerbreadman smile and some kinda dress? lol


----------



## elaina

mooberry said:


> ^ these pics with the face my fav update so far super cute


hehe , thanks!



pigeonsheep said:


> lmao elaine!!!!! is that a gingerbreadman smile and some kinda dress? lol


LOL, maybe, maybe , maybe. you'll have to wait and see


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh the suspense!


----------



## pigeonsheep

another teaser! my ss will be twins with my Dexter~ let's hope they like it better than he did LOL~ if u guys dont like it let me know

ugh...mom....really?








this has got to be sum kinda PETA law~~


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> another teaser! my ss will be twins with my Dexter~ let's hope they like it better than he did LOL~ if u guys dont like it let me know
> 
> ugh...mom....really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has got to be sum kinda PETA law~~



LOL, that is so cute, i wonder who will be twins with Dexter :reindeer::reindeer: ( i Love that last pic of him)

OH, and i forgot , i was gonna tell the Moms of Minnie and Tootsie's SS's ...
i found something cute and yummy today for them :icescream::coffee2:


----------



## pigeonsheep

hehe i wonder too!
oh yummmm yummy and omg i fergot wha i was gonna type///fallin asleep


----------



## Jerry'sMom

dear secret santa buddies,

i have personally inspected and approved each of your snuggly gifts 
i know you will be very excited about what tabby, mommy, and i are sending.
tabby says your gifts are "well coordinated and very stylish", whatever that means.
mommy says they are soft, just like me and tabby...
i just can't wait for you to get them! and, i hope you post lots of pictures of being
happy and excited for your gifts.
i hope you had a good turkey day! we did (although we had ham!)

your secret santa,
jerry (and tabby too)


----------



## LittleHead

How I love receiving packages in the mail!! 3 came, 2 for family, the other filled with things I ordered for both Brit & Baylee's SS doggies :dance:


----------



## appleblossom

loving the last pic of dexter...


----------



## Jerry'sMom

wrapping gifts and packaging them up to mail


----------



## elaina

Jerry'sMom said:


> wrapping gifts and packaging them up to mail



Cant wait to see where they are going !!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

elaina said:


> Cant wait to see where they are going !!!


shhhh! it's a secret  ... (tiptoes out...)


----------



## pigeonsheep

appleblossom said:


> loving the last pic of dexter...


thankie  hehe!



Jerry'sMom said:


> shhhh! it's a secret  ... (tiptoes out...)


lmaoooo! ur so cute 

i got a teaser reply comin up after i eat


----------



## elaina

Jerry'sMom said:


> shhhh! it's a secret  ... (tiptoes out...)


oh, yeah thats right i forgot... shhhh :silent: ( hehe, dont let the babies know)


----------



## Blondie87

OMGosh, my back is KILLING me from sitting on the floor wrapping all the gifts!! I still gotta pick up a few things on Sunday, and make the custom thing, but most of it is done. Sorry to our SS, cuz I am horrible at wrapping presents, as we never need to wrap presents. And since I did it on the carpet, some of the tape caught some fuzz or some of Izzie and Bella's stray hairs.. lol. So.. sorry in advance!


----------



## LittleHead

Twas going through my list of what I've bought and...
one chi has 4 more items than the other, and one mom has 2 more items than the other. :sleepy3: Need to find other things to buy. I'm also expecting a few more packages to arrive today.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Blondie87 said:


> .... some of the tape caught some fuzz or some of Izzie and Bella's stray hairs.. lol. So.. sorry in advance!


sounds pretty normal to me!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

weighed the box for mailing--about 10 lbs!


----------



## Natti

the boxes and some of the presents have been Kitty Approved! Sorry fpr the quality for some reason my phone changed the camera settings!



















Both Slash and Cali wanted to help out - And now Slash wont stay out the boxes!!


----------



## mooberry

Dear SS:

Santa would like to tell you that she -yes she- ordered all your gizmo's and gadgets yesterday during the sale so she could get more bang for her buck ps she did. They must now ship to the big white north only to be sent to $#*@)$(@&!(@0 so needless to say we hope you understand if we are a bit late we apologize in advance if we are. 

Bijoux


----------



## Jerry'sMom

mooberry said:


> .... They must now ship to the big white north only to be sent to $#*@)$(@&!(@0


hahaha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom




----------



## Amanda Kennedy

oh therese can you send me that train on fb, oisin would love it for his guinea pig page, guinea pigs dublin
thanksxxxx


----------



## pigeonsheep

Jerry'sMom said:


> weighed the box for mailing--about 10 lbs!


WOW! someones gonna be sooooo lucky! das heavy! :laughing5:



Natti said:


> the boxes and some of the presents have been Kitty Approved! Sorry fpr the quality for some reason my phone changed the camera settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Slash and Cali wanted to help out - And now Slash wont stay out the boxes!!


LOL!!!! awesome natti! kittys are always into boxes and sayin the box is theirs and not urs :scratch:

i still have to wrap my stuff for my ss but....i just ordered one more thing online....omg it might take about a week to get here since they wont let me send to another addy but mine...  so this might be a bit after the deadline but before xmas :santa::santa: all i can say is....my ss is goin to be one happy human :toothy8:


----------



## LittleHead

I thought December 9th was going to come quick, but considering half the gifts have arrived and the rest will be here within the week, I may just get the packages sent out before. Unless I procrastinate of course, which I have a tendency to do! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom

LittleHead said:


> I thought December 9th was going to come quick, but considering half the gifts have arrived and the rest will be here within the week, I may just get the packages sent out before. Unless I procrastinate of course, which I have a tendency to do! lol


i'm trying to get ahead of the line at the Post Office. think i will mail out on 
Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Natti

Mine will be posted out when the last few bits arrive - Most things I ordered are here already just a few more bits im waiting on to arrive


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Ready to mail to our Secret Santa recipient :dance:

Note: please protect our internet privacy and not show our name and address label in any photos. Thanks!


----------



## elaina

i'm hoping to recieve alot of packages in the mail this week that are things i ordered for SS presents . i still have to go shopping at the mall  ( this is so fun !!)


----------



## Pookypeds

Got a lot of stuff at the stores yesterday for my recipients and my husband had to pry me away from the store with all the doggie stuff. :santa: Got materials at JoAnn's too, so just have to figure out what I'm making for whom and get those made soon. I feel so behind all of you who have already finished up! Can't wait to see all the pics of who got whom and what you all got!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

have everything now
sorry ss i hate wrapping and im no good
so, il just wrap it all together!
im going to wait till saturday to post, 
i hope you like everything as i got what was on your
list!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

waited in line 45 minutes at the Post Office! Whewww! Glad that's done


----------



## LostLakeLua

Jerry'sMom said:


> waited in line 45 minutes at the Post Office! Whewww! Glad that's done


Eeek not already!! (That it's taking that long I mean.) People must really be in a hurry this year to get a head start! It's not even December yet lol!


----------



## elaina

i recieved about 4 packages in the mail today for Minnie and Tootsies SS gifts. Wow, theres so much stuff to wrap  , i'm still waiting for more things to arrive. i know i will not mail out till Dec 9


----------



## Jerry'sMom

KittynKahlua said:


> Eeek not already!! (That it's taking that long I mean.) People must really be in a hurry this year to get a head start! It's not even December yet lol!


yep--the line was incredibly long! I wanted to use Parcel Post (slower but less expensive)
so had to get it in the mail today.


----------



## pigeonsheep

i get my printer ink tonite! so excited to try this new product hehe


----------



## elaina

Today is Cyber monday and there was a good coupon... lol., so i ordered some more things  . they said it would arrive by Dec 8. That is it now, i think i'm done shopping .... OH, except for one trip to the mall and one trip to Petco


----------



## appleblossom

elaina said:


> Today is Cyber monday and there was a good coupon... lol., so i ordered some more things  . they said it would arrive by Dec 8. That is it now, i think i'm done shopping .... OH, except for one trip to the mall and one trip to Petco


I love good coupons.


----------



## ~LS~

Wow you guys are all having so much fun!!! 
It's been nice reading about it, now I want in! lol
I can't wait to join the next gift exchange!
What a great idea! So excited to see what everyone gets!


----------



## LittleHead

Waiting on 6 more packages (2 are just 1 one thing), then I will gather everything up for chi and mom. I actually feel behind again, since several of you are ready to ship!  Oh and Therese I can relate, I was in line at the post office today for 30 minutes. the closer Christmas gets, the more intense it will be.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

LittleHead said:


> Waiting on 6 more packages (2 are just 1 one thing), then I will gather everything up for chi and mom. I actually feel behind again, since several of you are ready to ship!  Oh and Therese I can relate, I was in line at the post office today for 30 minutes. the closer Christmas gets, the more intense it will be.


'Tis the Season! LOL!
I'm determined not to send out any more large packages. Our post office has
the self-service unit for smaller things and I haven't seen a line to use it...


----------



## mooberry

Dead SS:
Thursday -pay day- is the day I order one more gift for Human you, which I know you will get a lot of use out of. I cannot wait for everything to arrive.

SS


----------



## Natti

Ive got nearly everything for our SS's. Just waiting on a couple more bits to arrive then they will be in the post. x


----------



## LittleHead

**Just want to apologize ahead of time to one of our SS recipients. *I ordered several things from Petsmart and they did not package anything carefully, they just put everything in one big box to roll around during the trip to my house. :foxes15: Sooo, we're sorry for your slightly dented item. GAH!


----------



## pigeonsheep

wrapping up gifts yayyyyy! :idea1:


----------



## LostLakeLua

I just can't wait to see all the photos once gifts arrive!! =D I know everybody posts a thread when they come in. Maybe we could create a designated thread (just like this one, where it addresses all SS members) for everyone to post their "Gift" Photos! That way they're all in one place for the year and everyone can see what each person got and make comments!


----------



## pigeonsheep

KittynKahlua said:


> I just can't wait to see all the photos once gifts arrive!! =D I know everybody posts a thread when they come in. Maybe we could create a designated thread (just like this one, where it addresses all SS members) for everyone to post their "Gift" Photos! That way they're all in one place for the year and everyone can see what each person got and make comments!


great idea! but i think it might get confusin if one person was to comment about a gift that was posted first when its already posted about another persons gift at that time, that person woud have to look thru and find their comments lol. i think it'll be easier for everyone if it was seperate threads :daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep

:santa:ho ho howl!:santa:
gingerbreadmen are hidin the names :coolwink:








just got 1 more thing to make to add in and its complete :apple:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I've been tracking the (slow) progress of the shipment to our SS recipient.
It went first to a mail sorting facility; one that is actually in the opposite 
direction of the destination! I think Santa and the Elves could have done a better job...

  




pigeonsheep said:


> :santa:ho ho howl!:santa:
> gingerbreadmen are hidin the names :coolwink:


very, very cute! love the gift wrap


----------



## mooberry

We ordered our secrets Santa's ;ast gift today the moment everything arrives it will be wrapped and sent we may be a day or two late but should be out for the dead line *fingers crossed* but if it is a wee bit late we promise it will be worth waiting for were super excited to see your pictures -We know you will post them for sure!


----------



## LittleHead

Therese, something similar happened to a package I received! Funny how the postal system works


----------



## Jerry'sMom

LittleHead said:


> Therese, something similar happened to a package I received! Funny how the postal system works


LOL!


----------



## LittleHead

I got something _small _and _juicy _in the mail today! :dance:


----------



## LittleHead

Should be getting our last 3 packages today. Not sure when I'm going to ship :idea1:


----------



## elaina

we're expecting 2 more packages either today or tomorrow or monday. then one last one .... not sure when


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Secret Santa's Sleigh has travelled 1,838 miles so far! Unfortunately, some of the
Reindeer have been taking a little nip of eggnog and there have been some unscheduled
stops. The Elves have it all under control now, and the package may arrive as early as
Monday at the destination. WooHoo!


----------



## mooberry

Jerry'sMom said:


> Secret Santa's Sleigh has travelled 1,838 miles so far! Unfortunately, some of the
> Reindeer have been taking a little nip of eggnog and there have been some unscheduled
> stops. The Elves have it all under control now, and the package may arrive as early as
> Monday at the destination. WooHoo!



arg jealous im still waiting for mine goodies to arrive : ( your so prepared


----------



## LittleHead

Wow, 1800 miles! Very long trip.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

LittleHead said:


> Wow, 1800 miles! Very long trip.


yea, but remember it went the wrong direction first! lol!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

LittleHead said:


> Wow, 1800 miles! Very long trip.


little did you know, that the package was headed your way! lol!
so glad the Three B's are enjoying their Secret Santa gifts


----------



## elaina

*Tootsie's SS's Box is almost ready to send*

i just have a couple more things i'll be picking up tomorrow and then i can mail it out probably on thurdsday  . Minnie's SS's Box is not wrapped yet. i have one more item i'm waiting for, the tracking says it should be here Thursday, so i should be able to mail out on Friday  Minnie and Tootsie had to check out the box first


----------



## Jerry'sMom

How festive! you're packages are so well wrapped. I'm sure someone will
be very excited to receive them. And, they are Minnie and Tootsie inspected
and approved--who could ask for more?


----------



## pigeonsheep

wow! look at how colorful that box is! i just bought colorful tissue paper and some cute gift tags today to make my box more pretty as well as other chi people's gifts too


----------



## Blondie87

So cute! Love that wrapping paper! Mine is pretty plain, but it works.. lol.

I have one more thing to add, hopefully tonight or tomorrow it will be done, then our packages are complete! Can't wait for the our SS to get our gifts. They better take TONS of pics!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Blondie87 said:


> So cute! Love that wrapping paper! Mine is pretty plain, but it works.. lol.
> 
> I have one more thing to add, hopefully tonight or tomorrow it will be done, then our packages are complete! Can't wait for the our SS to get our gifts. They better take TONS of pics!!


MINE BETTER TOOOO!!! :foxes15: lol


----------



## mooberry

Arrrrggggg I ordered our SS gifts on the 26 and they haven't moved from CA where they were ordered from, getting anxious now :S


----------



## Blondie87

Mooberry, that reminds me.. Whoever has Izzie and Bella as a SS, obviously we are super excited to get our gifts so we want them ASAP  BUT we do not celebrate Christmas, so if they are a lil late and not here by Christmas, it's not a big deal since they won't be for Christmas.


----------



## pigeonsheep

meeh exciited me me me, everytime the doorbell rings i jump and think ooooohhhh could it beeee??.... :hiding:*looks* no....its just a borin business box:sleepy1:


----------



## Natti

Just waiting on one thing to arrive then the presents will be on their way - Still need to do a bit of wrapping though!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

pigeonsheep said:


> meeh exciited me me me, everytime the doorbell rings i jump and think ooooohhhh could it beeee??.... :hiding:*looks* no....its just a borin business box:sleepy1:


you're so funny 
i always mail early--maybe i'll get your name next year! lol!


----------



## Blondie87

Here is a lil SS teaser. We still have one thing to add.. but I let the girls check out each of their SS boxes...


































Izzie is a lil apprehensive about the box flaps.. lol. 

And stupid me, got separate wrapping paper for mom and Chi, but not different paper for each Chi! That would have been helpful. I was super careful, but I have a fear that the gifts got mixed up or something..


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmaoooo jerrysmom maybe one year! hehe  dex is so easy to shop for woowoo!

blondie! look at all thosr urple...purple purple!

i got a teaser too! sumthin i ordered weeks ago finally came, itll make ur brain less insane. helpful to ur furbaby's health on occasion ull have to read it and thank god the manual is not in malaysian :albino:


----------



## Blondie87

The paper is actually light pink and dark pink.. but my phone camera might of made it look a lil more purple.


----------



## Natti

I just want to say sorry to our SS.... Found the cat asleep in the box again today so if there are any cat hairs in there... well take them as a Merry Christmas from my kittys!!!


----------



## elaina

i been shopping all day today. i picked up some more things for Minnie and Tootsie's SS presents. and when i got home , the package i was waiting for was on my front door. So, the presents should definitly be mailed on Friday . yay!!! 

Blondie87, love the pics of your girls checking out the presents. love the pretty pink wrapping paper. i bet they are going to girls


----------



## Blondie87

Ha ha, how'd you guess they were goin to girls? :laughing5:

I should have mine out Friday! Just have to print out a couple pics first to put in the package, then it'll be sent! I can't wait!


----------



## elaina

Jerry'sMom said:


> How festive! you're packages are so well wrapped. I'm sure someone will
> be very excited to receive them. And, they are Minnie and Tootsie inspected
> and approved--who could ask for more?


hehe, thanks! i had to take the box away cause i think Minnie and Tootsie smelled some goodies in there 



pigeonsheep said:


> wow! look at how colorful that box is! i just bought colorful tissue paper and some cute gift tags today to make my box more pretty as well as other chi people's gifts too


i bought some tissue paper and tags today too , this is so fun !!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

elaina said:


> hehe, thanks! i had to take the box away cause i think Minnie and Tootsie smelled some goodies in there


i used to buy food gifts for my parents until their dog found a beef stick
under their tree and helped himself! lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep

i toally read that wrong the first time jerrysmom lol. i thought it said ur parents helped themselves to it haha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Jerry'sMom said:


> i used to buy food gifts for my parents until their dog found a beef stick
> under their tree and helped himself! lol!





pigeonsheep said:


> i toally read that wrong the first time jerrysmom lol. i thought it said ur parents helped themselves to it haha!


no, it was for the parents and the dog ate it! sounds funnier your way though... lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep

theres human beefsticks? do u mean like slim jims? LOL. snap into a slim jim!


----------



## elaina

We got a package in todays mail !!! i didnt open it yet, but i think its from Secret Santa !!! i had to sign for it. its not a real big package!!!


----------



## LittleHead

Ooh, how exciting Elaine!!
it's been a bit of an exhausting work week for me, but I managed to get 1 set of gifts of wrapped. I still need to find boxes for both SS doggies, because the ones I've collected over the past couple of months are too small.


----------



## elaina

LittleHead said:


> Ooh, how exciting Elaine!!
> it's been a bit of an exhausting work week for me, but I managed to get 1 set of gifts of wrapped. I still need to find boxes for both SS doggies, because the ones I've collected over the past couple of months are too small.



i know, i know... so exciting !!! i'm about to download the pics and will post them in the photo part. i wish we had a seperate GE part. oh well....

i did most of my wrapping... i'm going to really try to get the boxes to the post office tomorrow , but if not, then saturday for sure


----------



## pigeonsheep

wooooo a package! yay elaine  cant wait to see the pics~! :albino:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

pigeonsheep said:


> theres human beefsticks? do u mean like slim jims? LOL. snap into a slim jim!


oh, I see it's technically called "Yard-O-Beef" (roflmbo)
Hillshire Farm Yard-O-Beef® - 3lbs - Sam's Club



elaina said:


> We got a package in todays mail !!! i didnt open it yet, but i think its from Secret Santa !!! i had to sign for it. its not a real big package!!!


waiting.......


----------



## elaina

pics are now posted in Chi pics section... now off to try to finish up some wrapping


----------



## LostLakeLua

Woohoo, one day before the deadline and my SS's package is SHIPPED!!! Had to wait in a long time at the Post Office this afternoon but now I can anxiously await it's arrival at it's destination, and all the pictures when a super special pup gets it. Hope they love it!!! =D


----------



## Jerry'sMom

KittynKahlua said:


> Woohoo, one day before the deadline and my SS's package is SHIPPED!!! Had to wait in a long time at the Post Office this afternoon but now I can anxiously await it's arrival at it's destination, and all the pictures when a super special pup gets it. Hope they love it!!! =D


good for you!
it is such a good feeling to get things mailed! i still have to mail a gift to my
friend and hope i can use the automated mail center at the post office


----------



## Blondie87

Here is Izzie testing out a comfy homemade SS gift..


----------



## pigeonsheep

KittynKahlua said:


> Woohoo, one day before the deadline and my SS's package is SHIPPED!!! Had to wait in a long time at the Post Office this afternoon but now I can anxiously await it's arrival at it's destination, and all the pictures when a super special pup gets it. Hope they love it!!! =D


wow! that is awesome! im almost there.... LOL!



Blondie87 said:


> Here is Izzie testing out a comfy homemade SS gift..


awww~ hey izzie! :wave: look at that cute polka homemade item!


----------



## elaina

Blondie87 said:


> Here is Izzie testing out a comfy homemade SS gift..


What a beautiful picture of Izzie ! , and the polka dot material is so pretty


----------



## Jerry'sMom

gorgeous! (Izzie and the fabric  )


----------



## mooberry

YAHOO we received the gifts for our SS today so relieved! Still have yet to receive the gift for the mama chi but I think we will send out two different packages with the first one being sent out tomorrow : D


----------



## elaina

:dog: hi, this is Minnie.
Mom mailed out your Package alittle while ago. yay!!! she said it only cost her a few dollars more so she mailed it Priority, so you might get it pretty soon !!! Mom said the box weighed alot , around 3 times the weight of me , wow !!! 


:dog: hi this is Tootsie,
Mom said she's going to wait alittle longer to mail your Box cause there is one more thing she wants to put in it that she didnt get. She promises that you will get it before Christmas, and if the one thing doesnt come here by the date she thinks it needs to get to you by Christmas by..., then she will Mail the big box and then mail another little package


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol cute elena 

message to a secret santa from a secret santa! oh how confusin. someone ordered a dreamchii blankii from me to their secret santa! so someone speshul will be gettin a package soon  nice and warm and cozy woo woo perfect for the winter


----------



## LittleHead

We should be getting one SS package sent out on Monday. It has a bit of a trip, so it's going before the other SS package.


----------



## mooberry

All packed and wrapped and ready to ship tomorrow : D
View attachment 6563


----------



## LittleHead

Kelsey you're very lucky that your postal office is open Sunday!! The one here is closed on the weekends.


----------



## mooberry

LittleHead said:


> Kelsey you're very lucky that your postal office is open Sunday!! The one here is closed on the weekends.


In Canada most of the shoppers drug marts have a post office in them so its very convient. I don't believe they deliver them or anything but it will feel good to have it sent : D


----------



## elaina

i love the gingerbread and penguin wrapping paper


----------



## Blondie87

I have both SS boxes taped up and addressed and ready to go! I could not find any non Christmas cards that suited this so I had to just make one, lol. So now I just gotta wait til Monday to ship!


----------



## pigeonsheep

omg that gingerbread wrappin is adorable!!!!
they have those small private shippers here too that send out the packages to the usps to send out but they charge a bit more since they need to make profit  i recently acquired my free shippin boxes today! so ill be shipping mine by the mailman comin here and pickin up....phew no long lines for me  just gotta figure out how to work this payment thing online for the labels lol


----------



## elaina

i just tracked the Box from Minnie and its only less than 6 miles away from where its going!!! it says you should get it on Monday, so be on the lookout!!!
( oh, and i know its almost 2 weeks before Christmas , so if you want you can wait to open it , hehe ) :santa: :reindeer: :reindeer:


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol someone is excited to see their ss get their box! 6 miles? o.o


----------



## LostLakeLua

I always get so wrapped up (haha no pun intended) in SENDING out gifts I sorta space out the fact that I receive something as well, LOL... I'm not sure what's more exciting, getting a package or seeing your SS buddy post pictures of their doggy with the gifts you sent!!

Stupid Sundays with no mail... =P


----------



## jan896

boxed up and ready but won't be able to get to postoffice until next Saturday...:foxes15: ....... unless I take a day off....

OH and BTW, I have all the receipts in case the person wants to take anything back... I do not mind at all if they take things back(wrong size, color...)....I will send the receipts if the person asks for them...










Almost forgot this!... I have pressies in bags all over the house....lol


----------



## mooberry

Sent one of two out today. Mama Chi will be getting her package separately as it hasn't arrived yet but I didn't want to wait any longer :S


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Tabitha and Jerry want Secret Santa :santa: to know that they have been 
verrrrry good this year :angel4::angel1:


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan im so curious what that long rolled up thing is on the left LOL


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> jan im so curious what that long rolled up thing is on the left LOL


a LONG Tootsie Roll? *giggles*


----------



## Jerry'sMom

love your gift wrap Jan! :santa:


----------



## jan896

MY SS box was sent today...... be on the lookout for a package at your door soon!!


----------



## jan896

well, I made a screwup....albeit a funny one.....
I went searching for a cute Christmas card to place in the SS box. I found one with a cute Chi on the front... it said it was musical so I didnt' open it very far cause I didn't want the music blasting in the store... so I peeked inside to read the card....PERFECT! so I bought it..... but.......

when I got home I opened the card... Dogs barking the tunage.... cute...hhmmmm that music is familiar but couldn't place the Christmas tune... jingle bells? NAH.... white christmas? defo not... and then it dawned on me...... that is HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! oh dear Cheekers...... I bought a BIRTHDAY CARD!! CRAP.... so forgive me SS reciever.... its a cute card but not a christmas card.... I marked out Happy Birthday and wrote Merry Christmas... I don't know HOW I missed those words...


----------



## Blondie87

I mailed mine out yesterday too, I think they are both supposed to arrive on Wednesday, so a week from today. So my SS's need to keep an eye out that day!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan! :lol: happy birthday card hahahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep

all postage and ready to ship! i hope i didnt mess it up as i was packing up 6 boxes at the same time. the postman will be at my house to pick it all up Friday~ so the package should get there next week. i have a delivery confirmation so i'll be checking up on it regularly after it gets picked up. i hope i did it right...messed up the first time around...gonna take 2 weeks to get a refund LOL :lol: silly me...i knew it wouldnt be perfect the first time around....oh well~ :albino:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

mine was posted tuesday 
so waiting to see


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I went to the Post Office yesterday to mail a last minute package to one of my friends.
I expected a long, long wait so I ate lunch first and made sure I was in a relaxed mood
and had plenty of time... Well, I arrived and, guess what?! I was the only one there!
LOL! Seems everyone came at the beginning of the month (when I was in line mailing out
my SS gifts). Joke's on me 

funny card story Jan ccasion1:


----------



## elaina

Tootsies SS present is expected to arrive on Monday


----------



## mooberry

So I had my SS package returned to me today. I just realized I didn't have the zipcode given to me : ( Will have to get apple blossem to get it for me.


----------



## LittleHead

Finally shipped both SS packages, trusting the postal system with them. Hope they arrive safely and soon!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

mooberry said:


> So I had my SS package returned to me today. I just realized I didn't have the zipcode given to me : ( Will have to get apple blossem to get it for me.


oh no! i can relate... did you know, if you transpose the numbers in the zip code,
that your package destined for Walla Walla Washington can go to Alaska?? 




LittleHead said:


> Finally shipped both SS packages, trusting the postal system with them. Hope they arrive safely and soon!


you are a trusting soul... hehehe!


----------



## pigeonsheep

package was sent out yesterday so im stalkin it like a crazy person would. so far it left NY woohoo! :santa: since its priority it should be there sumtime early next week :albino:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

pigeonsheep said:


> ....im stalkin it like a crazy person would.


stay on it! don't ever trust USPS. hehehe!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol thanks jerrysmom! i never trust them. just got 2 packages returnin to me cuz of a minor addy problem


----------



## elaina

i been tracking the package i sent from Tootsie also. so far its left Massachusetts, and was processed thru sort facility in New Jersey on thursday. it was sent parcel post and says its excpected to be delivered on monday.... we shall see


----------



## mooberry

I sent my package out again yesterday here's hoping it works this time ha ha


----------



## jan896

Mine was delivered last Weds...


----------



## Pookypeds

Calleigh got hers from Jan a few days ago!:foxes_207: Sorry I didn't post right away about it; I've been extremely busy. We are going to wait for her to open it when the other 2 chis get theirs. ccasion1: Maybe wait for Christmas; but then may just go ahead and open them right when they get them! {decisions, decisions!}:reindeer:
I got my SS gifts to my recipients mailed out this morning and they should get them on Tuesday!:santa:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Pookypeds said:


> .... {decisions, decisions!}:reindeer:


lol! :santa:


----------



## LittleHead

If you receive a gift from Britney or Baylee, please open immediately!! We are very anxious and hope you enjoy what we sent :dance:


----------



## jan896

Pookypeds said:


> Calleigh got hers from Jan a few days ago!:foxes_207: Sorry I didn't post right away about it; I've been extremely busy. We are going to wait for her to open it when the other 2 chis get theirs. ccasion1: Maybe wait for Christmas; but then may just go ahead and open them right when they get them! {decisions, decisions!}:reindeer:
> I got my SS gifts to my recipients mailed out this morning and they should get them on Tuesday!:santa:


NP... I was just worried you didn't get it...... afraid Fedex might have left it on someone elses porch by mistake  BTW... there is another pressie on its way from Chico...


----------



## Natti

Maisie and Pippi's SS should get theirs any time now - sent it out a while back!


----------



## guccigrande

We sent our one out yesterday, but I sent it 1st class so hopefully it will be with our 3 SS before christmas!


----------



## guccigrande

Heres a sneak peak from a few of one of our SS pressies


----------



## pigeonsheep

adorable wrappin paper gucci!


----------



## LittleHead

Well 1 SS package made it to its destination  the other will be there this week. Has everyone already shipped??


----------



## Jerry'sMom

LittleHead said:


> .... Has everyone already shipped??


yep :laughing6:


----------



## Blondie87

I got Izzie's SS today!! I'll be posting pics soon. But I don't know who it is still..?


----------



## elaina

Blondie87 said:


> I got Izzie's SS today!! I'll be posting pics soon. But I don't know who it is still..?


Cant wait to see pics !!! ( i'd be checking the post mark to see what state it came from... most everyone who signed up is from a different state  )


----------



## LittleHead

Blondie87 said:


> I got Izzie's SS today!! I'll be posting pics soon. But I don't know who it is still..?


:ngreet2:


----------



## Blondie87

Must be someone who doesn't show their state, cuz I don't see anyone with the same state, ha ha. I have an idea of who it could be, but I dunno for sure... lol. I just have a last name and an address!

ETA- ha ha, you are who I thought it was from! Awesome!! I will post pics soon.


----------



## LittleHead

:toothy7:
Sorry we didn't include a card! All we have are Christmas cards, and I was running late for work as it was, so there wasn't time to go to the store to send a special note. 

It's from Baylee and me! :daisy:


----------



## elaina

i keep tracking the package that i sent from Tootsie but no more updates since Thursday when it was in New Jersey. it says expected delivery is Today but i wouldnt be surprised if alot of packages are delayed this week cause of being so busy....


----------



## pigeonsheep

poor elaine  maybe they just didnt scan it along the way...happened to me all the time. the mailmen get lazy or forget to scan a package

my ss should be gettin their package today. it went out on delivery around 9am. if not today then tomaro since usps likes to play games lol :lol:


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> poor elaine  maybe they just didnt scan it along the way...happened to me all the time. the mailmen get lazy or forget to scan a package
> 
> my ss should be gettin their package today. it went out on delivery around 9am. if not today then tomaro since usps likes to play games lol :lol:


lol, its ok... mine was sent parcel post so i'm sure they will get it before Christmas anyways 

and cant wait to see who will get a package from Dexter !!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol ah parcel :0 hmmm wonder who gets the funbox from toots!

hehe i hope my ss posts pics even if they dont like it


----------



## elaina

i'm sure they are gonna love it . lol.  they will post pics too , i'm sure


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol they better or imma stuff a coal up their nose


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> lol they better or imma stuff a coal up their nose


LOL, so funny :laughin:l:laughing4::laughing3::laughing2:aughin:laughing5:g6:g7:

mine might not post pics, but is ok as long as they like it


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmaooo some of the faces didnt come out hehehe! 

hmmm so curious on who u have toots :albino:


----------



## elaina

We got 2 packages in the mail today . So far i've only opened one. the first one is for me and Minnie, and we LOVE everything !!!! it may take me alittle while to post pics, i'm kinda low energy today, just getting over a cold. 

heres' a couple though. later i'll post the rest on a picture thread


----------



## pigeonsheep

hahahaha think minnie wants to know whats inside lmaoooo! cant wait for pics!


----------



## Blondie87

Aught I can't wait for pics either!! Of both boxes...


----------



## guccigrande

An apology to my two Secret Santas
I got my hubby to post their pressies a couple of days ago and today I discover some of the pressies left over behind the tree so I posted them with the fastest delivery possible today. The lady at the post office said the one for Uk will get there before christmas but she can't guarantee the one going to Ireland 

All in all each one of my SS should be expecting 3 parcels from me


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol gucci dont u hate when that happens!


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha think minnie wants to know whats inside lmaoooo! cant wait for pics!





Blondie87 said:


> Aught I can't wait for pics either!! Of both boxes...



i'm still working on pics  , still havnt open Tootsies box yet. i just tasted some yummy chocolate from Minnies SS. so good !!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

mmm chocolate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blondie87

mmmmm chocolate. You are killin me tho... lol.


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> mmm chocolate :lol: :lol:





Blondie87 said:


> mmmmm chocolate. You are killin me tho... lol.



LOL, oh, it is so good. its a type of liquor chocolate. i think Baileys irish creme, so you taste the chocolate and the coffee liquor. omg. so good .
Still working on pics... we opened Tootsies present too and we love everything. .... will post later on tonight. we're gonna post Tootsies first


----------



## pigeonsheep

ooooh ive had baileys drink before but the chocolate is much better cant wait!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

did someone say chocolate??? :coolwink:


Big, heavy box arrived today for Tabitha 
Thank you Blondie87! She's waiting to open until Jerry
gets his SS too... Such a good little sister :love7:


----------



## Pookypeds

We received the 2nd part of Jan's gifts to Calleigh which was sent from (and made by Pigeonsheep......hehe, I looked inside this time) Thank you so much Jan! We will open them all and post pics when Faith and Timmy get theirs.
My recipients should be getting theirs by tomorrow!:reindeer::santa: Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## elaina

To Minnies secret santa.... we hope you dont mind waiting one more day to see the pics... i took alot already, but i need to take a few more and i'm so tired of taking pics... here's one more pic for now


----------



## pigeonsheep

awww looks like we have to wait for pics from so many people this year!!! LOL :confused2:
i cant wait i cant wait!!! :toothy8:

elaine u tease! LOL :foxes15: :coolwink:


----------



## elaina

:laughing8: :laughing7: :sign5: :laughing6: :laughing5: :laughing2:

LOL, i cant stop laughing


----------



## Blondie87

Hubby checked the mail when he got off work (at like 10:39 pm) and we got Bella's gift from Pookypeds and Timmy! I took lots of pics so I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## pigeonsheep

elaina said:


> :laughing8: :laughing7: :sign5: :laughing6: :laughing5: :laughing2:
> 
> LOL, i cant stop laughing


grrr! LOL ~ hop eu peed in ur pants ottytrain4:


Blondie87 said:


> Hubby checked the mail when he got off work (at like 10:39 pm) and we got Bella's gift from Pookypeds and Timmy! I took lots of pics so I'll post them tomorrow.


wooooo tomaro lotsa of pics ccasion9:


----------



## Blondie87

I meant hubby got off at 10:30 pm... not 10:39.. ha ha. I'm on my phone.. soooo.. yeah.


----------



## pigeonsheep

mmm enjoyin chocolate elaine got me!


----------



## elaina

glad your enjoying the candy , Dexter looks like he's very comfy, and his shirt is so cute 

** going to Post office this morning to mail out a second package of something i was waiting for, for Tootsies SS. i just got it yesterday, so will mail it out Priority mail today and maybe you will get it before XMas. but if not , you should get your Big Package sometime before XMas. i just tracked it again and still no update since it was in NJ. :foxes15:

** will try to post pics of Minnies SS asap


----------



## pigeonsheep

mmm had 3 pieces! plus the bar yum yum  its tomaro! cme on picssss lmao :lol:


----------



## elaina

pics of Minnies SS presents, coming soon


----------



## pigeonsheep

ahhhhh the suspense. *jumps up and down up and down*


----------



## jan896

Chico got his SS present tonight!! not going to open it yet as I am picking up 'Peso' in the morning so I want him to be able to enjoy the pressies also 

Pictures to follow once I pick up Chico's 'brother'........


----------



## elaina

jan896 said:


> Chico got his SS present tonight!! not going to open it yet as I am picking up 'Peso' in the morning so I want him to be able to enjoy the pressies also
> 
> Pictures to follow once I pick up Chico's 'brother'........



Jan, i cant wait to see your SS presents, but most of all i cant wait to see Peso !!! Congratulations


----------



## Blondie87

Jerry'sMom said:


> Big, heavy box arrived today for Tabitha
> Thank you Blondie87! She's waiting to open until Jerry
> gets his SS too... Such a good little sister :love7:


I am patiently waiting for pics...


----------



## Jerry'sMom

what a wonderful Christmas 
Secret Santa was very successful this year! I posted a thread of
Tabitha and Jerry's gifts. 

Being SS to Crystal's girls was one of the highlights of this Christmas season.
I so enjoyed that planning and shopping for the 3 B's. Such lovely little Chi's!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

the po says my ss was delivered, yet no mention from our reciepient#hugely disapointed again


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Amanda Kennedy said:


> the po says my ss was delivered, yet no mention from our reciepient#hugely disapointed again


i don't know what name you drew; but, it is just two days after Christmas.
many people have relatives visiting, or are traveling, or kids out of school.
maybe they just haven't had a minute yet to acknowlege


----------



## jan896

Jerry'sMom said:


> but, it is just two days after Christmas.
> many people have relatives visiting, or are traveling, or kids out of school.
> maybe they just haven't had a minute yet to acknowlege


agree... I was out of town until today so couldn't post my THANK YOU till today...


----------

